# Overhead garage storage device



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

At one time I used to collect my Peanut Butter jars (Jif Extra Crunchy) and fill them with all my odds and ends and store them on my shelves in my shop. Time came that I could not find a thing with so many jars. I drew up and constructed an overhead spinning storage device to keep them visual and handy. If you are interested in seeing the device, go to Youtube...David Peterson... Overhead Garage storage device. It is Number MVI 6007. Anyone interested in how I built this and some of the bolts and bushing used, just let me know and I will try to set up a how I did it video. I did not keep as I went pictures due to the fact that I was not sure it would work until I finally had it built and loaded and then did my first spin on it. As a matter of fact, I spun it the first time standing way off to the side, in case it came after me.
David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

David that is extremely cool ! You should really have that patented and sold in stores . 

Heres the link . There's a better way to post it but I can't remember how 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO9W7Afl9L8


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Rick, that is very kind of you. My 20 year old Grand daughter loves to come by to visit and just spin the thing. Each row is a different set of items, like nuts and bolts, various headless nails and headed ( is that a word?) nails, screws, washers, bolts and stuff.
I use the thing just about every time I go into my shop. I even find jars missing that my wife went out and took in to the house to use some thing.
I don't believe you can actually patent some thing made of wood.
David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I gotta start eating a ton of peanut butter so I can make one now . Dang thing is I'm overweight already lol

Seriously though I gotta say that I haven't seen that done before and I think your ideas going to get copied a lot


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, David...I especially like that you made use of the space in the center for a fifth row... Geninious...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Liked in Youtube....

good idea well presented...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nickp said:


> Very nice, David...I especially like that you made use of the space in the center for a fifth row... Geninious...


actually that's the part that I didn't expect to see implemented into the design . The system is was well thought out and something I gotta build !


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Nick. My sister in law is after me to build her one only scaled down for her jewelry making supplies.


----------



## Bricknhank (Dec 28, 2013)

My second thought was: that was a pretty neat concept. My first thought was: that's a heck of a lot of peanut butter (JIF extra crunchy).


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

The center piece would spin with the whole apparatus if not for the weight of the items in the jars. The same with the outside ones. Due to the width of the whole thing, I had to install the various jars based on the weight of the items in them. To try to get some sort of a balance. This keeps the whole thing from twisting as it spins. Could make it shorter overall and eliminate that problem.
I used 5 inch lags (with threads on just the ends) this left the smooth shafts of the bolts to spin inside PVC pipes I used as bushings. And pieces of PVC pipe as spacers between large washers to allow the various pieces to spin with out rubbing together.. The length of the individual cross pieces is based on the size of the jars to be used, and still have enough clearance to miss the inside row of jars as it turns. If I ever get around to building one for my sister in laws jewelry making hobby, I would make it out of 2x2 and due to the small jars, the whole thing would be much more compact. Being smaller, it could be attached to either the ceiling or the wall. Just a thought.
The overall size of mine was based on the length of the light above it and the spacing of the rafters that it connects to.
I hope if you decide to make one that this helps. It was a fun build and wows everyone that comes into the shop.
David


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice David
Years ago my father -in - law had one similar without the center one made out of baby food jars. Maybe your sister - in - law could use them for hers.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Excellent, Excellent - I gotta have one.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I really like peanut butter. I really like extra crunchy. But collecting that many jars? That is dedication.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

David.....very good idea. I can see this helping a lot of people. I for one would really like to see more. If only I used crunchy instead of creamy Jif.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Murtu01 said:


> Excellent, Excellent - I gotta have one.


I'd love one but with the roof at 6'6" one end, and about a foot taller the other I think it would be more at chest level and get in the way


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Won't work with the Creamy Jars. Sorry.
Seriously though, some time between when I began to collect the jars and when I
finally built the thing. Jif changed the jars slightly. I wrote them about this but they deny having changed them at all. Which is not true. I found the problem when I attached the lids to the cross bars. and then attempted to screw jars to them. Some of the jars would not tighten up on the lids. They had changed the threads on the newer jars. Might have saved 3 peanuts per jar doing this, I don't know. 
David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, Angie, looks like you will need to build a new shop.
David


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice David. I sure wish I had the ceiling height for something like that. 

I have a similar, store bought, one that my Dad had, and quite possibly, my Grandfather... can't remember the complete history of it. It has a center metal square that spins with about 5 small jars mounted on each side of the square.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok well I finished off a jar last night , so that's one lol . Is there anywhere to buy empty similar plastic type jars for this ?

I'm wondering what the bushing looks like on the inside where the outside bolt is secured too?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, David. I also just finished a jar and had to bust out a new one! Extra crunchy is my favorite also. :dance3:


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well done David. Very practical and a good use of the overhead space. I could certainly use something like this but I'm too old now to collect enough peanut butter jars to store my collection.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

David went to the trouble of making another video so I could better understand how it works . Thanks again David  


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yBs3d9h4WLo


----------



## Paul Brierly (Feb 19, 2015)

good thinking great solution for a problem we all face


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well if more people see this creation , I think peanut butter sales are going up lol


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes Rick, that could be true, and Jif says they do not sell their equipment such as jars and lids separately. Now, if everyone would just send an empty jar to Rick...........


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Really neat design there David. I was thinking of Mason jars, as a jar that can be bought (sorry Jiffy...). But they are glass, and maybe too heavy for that project. And dangerous if dropped! ;o)


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

See the following site Clear PET Round Wide-Mouth Jars in Stock - ULINE 32oz jars, with lid, are $1.55 each when bought by the case of 24. I bought a case of 1000 2" x3" reclosable poly bags for $14, a lifetime supply and perfect for storing left over odds and ends of hardware from them.

Tom


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have bought from ULINE several times.
I think a case of the pint jars would be more than I would ever need.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tomp913 said:


> See the following site Clear PET Round Wide-Mouth Jars in Stock - ULINE 32oz jars, with lid, are $1.55 each when bought by the case of 24. I bought a case of 1000 2" x3" reclosable poly bags for $14, a lifetime supply and perfect for storing left over odds and ends of hardware from them.
> 
> Tom


Interesting . I found some at WalMart but I'm liking these more


----------

